
PSA: Add dir=“auto” to your inputs and textareas - rbanffy
https://dev.to/bitario/psa-add-dirauto-to-your-inputs-and-textareas-blc
======
lucideer
Worth noting that the spec on this states the following:

> _The heuristic used by this state is very crude (it just looks at the first
> character with a strong directionality, in a manner analogous to the
> Paragraph Level determination in the bidirectional algorithm). Authors are
> urged to only use this value as a last resort when the direction of the text
> is truly unknown and no better server-side heuristic can be applied._

which seems to be their justification for not having this be the default
behaviour.

------
zebMcCorkle
What browsers don't support it?

